
Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy Announces Retirement - smacktoward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-justice-anthony-kennedy-announces-retirement-1530122570
======
Zhenya
Thank you for sharing.

For those who can't access the full article:
[https://outline.com/3PBfAC](https://outline.com/3PBfAC)

